# Topics for Beesource Reference Section



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Barry has asked me to collect info on different topics i.e. pollen patty recipes, queen rearing techniques, etc. to post on the resources section of this site. If you have any SPECIFIC subjects that you would like posted, please post here. If you have info you want included, please post the beesource link. 

Thanks

mike


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

To be one step ahead of the future posted questions I believe some Spring preparation topics would be in order. Maybe reversing, swarm prevention, checker-boarding...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone????

Mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

assembling frames


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Sent you a PM Barry.

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Frame building -everything- glues fasteners making your own etc
Lid/bottom making
Box Making
Making up nucs/increase
Syrup making

What I have thought through. Anybody wanna help? 

mike


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

How about Oldtimer"s Raising Queen Cells Without Grafting
http://www.beesource.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=623516


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like more info about CHECKERBOARGING I can't find any info about it here.What is it and why?


----------



## Eek-a-beek (Oct 9, 2010)

Checker boarding is a method of swarm control. Imagine that you have a hive in a single deep and the colony is expanding and getting crowded in that box. You need to do something or they will swarm. One thing you can do is give them a new box and hope for the best. Another idea is that when you do so you can remove half the frames from each box and then alternate the new with the old in both boxes. If you had glass ends on the boxes and the new frames were fresh white wood, perhaps with just foundation, and the old frames were dark aged wood then the hive from the end would look somewhat like the first two rows on a checker board.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

cloake board Sue Cobey
http://ebookbrowse.com/cobey-cloake-board-method-qr-pdf-d25146516

The I.M.N. System of Queen Rearing by Mel Disselkoen
http://www.mdasplitter.com/docs/IMN BOOKLET.pdf


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

insurance

http://www.gobeekeeping.com/LL lesson six.htm



Don't put your bees in harms way. Children throw rocks and upset bee hives. If a stinging incident occurs, are you negligent? Did you put up a sign warning of the dangers posed by your bee hives? Did you have a fence to prevent the children from getting up close to the hives? 



http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217510&highlight=lawyer+insurance&page=4



Generally, you probably would not owe duties to trespassers. However, an exception applies to kids, when there is a condition on your property (called an "attractive nuisance") that you reasonably would expect to attract kids. I seriously question that a beehive would qualify as an attractive nuisance. (I also can't ever remember how to spell nuisance). However, if there are kids around, fence off your hives.

post by neilv


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

GLOSSARY OF TERMS

To us new beeks, you folks sure have a lot of terms!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There is a Forum called Rules & Announcements. You might want to look in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

yes, but you did as for Topics for Beesource Reference Section, I would think that a glossary would be there.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, I see what you're saying. Yes, once we get the page up, it would be a good spot for the glossary.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Barry...sorry I have not gotten on this...someone keep proding me every cpl days! Between bee meetings and bee work (they never work with my schedule) I have been swamped!
mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Note to self, Topic: making splits


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Is M Palmer still under 10 feet of snow...if so see if he could write something on splits...seems to do a bunch of that.
mike


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Trapping/luring swarms.

Types of lure: scents, brood comb, etc.

How to build.
Where to locate.


Using plastic foundation: brand names and pros/cons (e.g. Plasticell)

Using plastic frames: brand names and pros/cons.

Using plastic comb: brand names, pros/cons (e.g Permacomb/HSC)

Open feeding


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

I did a large cell small comparison starting in April 2010, where do you want me to put it?
Myron Denny


----------



## Ryan Elder (May 23, 2011)

Uses of beeswax

I know that when I harvest (if i have a surplus) I will use crush and strain and will probably have lots of leftover beeswax. What could I use it for?


----------



## victory1504 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryan, there is a good market for your bees wax. I just saw a blurb on TV about them making a "dust" out of bees wax to neutralize oil spills. using space-age technology. It soaks up the oil, then the goop becomes totally bio-degradible. YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE TO CLEAN IT UP ! When it gets wet natural microbes will totally degrade it ( both oil and wax ). They probably used it on the gulf oil spill last summer. Thea would take many TONS of wax !


----------



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

I find myself looking at dcoates plywoos nuc plans thread.
I would be interested in a list of any public presentations delivered or found worthwhile. Much better than reinventing the wheel.
Lastly, frame jig plans, if not listed elsewhere, is extremely useful.

thanks.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Queen rearing and nucs
how to install foundation


----------



## Mleb (Aug 22, 2011)

As a new member and a new BK, it would be helpful to have a beginner section. In this section, there could be individual sections to address the questions on Washboarding, yellow jacket, feeding, treatments, types of bees, pros and cons of queen excluders, time of day to inspect a hive, what to do during long periods of rain, preparing for winter, etc.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry folks i have not really worked on this. I need help. Volunteers needed! 
Mike


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Jack G. - Thank you for the link to Sue Cobey's article on the Cloake board queen rearing method! That helps!

Also - for a reference section, wouldn't we be listing references, not topics? I'd love to see more book lists, dissertations published at Cornell University, Univ. of California at Davis, etc. , publications of the National Bee Laboratory and various state bee inspection agencies, Apimondia papers, an archive of American Bee Journal and Gleanings in Bee Culture magazine articles, English beekeeping certification test preps,...an on-line reference section or even a full-blown beekeepers' library.

It would be nice if this were accessible from entering the site as is the build-it-yourself section.


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

If a reference section were created, one topic that I am always interested in is overwintering nucs. Michael Palmer has posted some great information in the past about his methods.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Like I said volunteers needed! Since i originally posted this I have been swamped. If you are snowed in and need something to do please PM me. Its a good idea if we can just get it done.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

This is a common misreading of checkerboarding as described by walt wrigt....ome that will in most cases will cause real problems. I eould put this.as on of the most misunderstood concepts.in beekeeping.
Checkerboarding is.done above the brood nest, not in it. Following the advice you give is likely to spread the bees out too much in the hive...brood will likely be chilled.
Deknow



Eek-a-beek said:


> Checker boarding is a method of swarm control. Imagine that you have a hive in a single deep and the colony is expanding and getting crowded in that box. You need to do something or they will swarm. One thing you can do is give them a new box and hope for the best. Another idea is that when you do so you can remove half the frames from each box and then alternate the new with the old in both boxes. If you had glass ends on the boxes and the new frames were fresh white wood, perhaps with just foundation, and the old frames were dark aged wood then the hive from the end would look somewhat like the first two rows on a checker board.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Much like blooms it would be nice to see drone activity. I know I'm on my own here in wy but I can extrapolate given zone, temp.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Jack G - Thanks also for Mel Disselkoen's article. After reading what he came up with 20+ years ago, I'm feeling much more innovative. Some of this beats Alley's Cut Cell Method and when you combine it with Cloake's board, queen rearing is getting very easy! He's correct about Farrar's Law. Fortunately, I read this in time to try this year.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like to see something about uses of prooplis


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Dixie1 - check out [email protected]


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Cleo Hogan's Trap out box design and method.


----------



## Poverty Hill (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd REALLY like to see product reviews for equipment, also equipment suppliers, package suppliers, customer services issues, quality concerns... etc. It would be extremely beneficial for newbies like myself. I stumbled into a few wrong purchases which in hindsight I wish I could of avoided.

Also hive ventilation, there seems to be so many varying viewpoints sprinkled through out the forum in various posts. Also a lot of opposing viewpoints in beekeeping books.


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

Love to see more reference info on small scale queen rearing. Thanks


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Did a reference section actually ever happen??


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Come on guys. Mike can't do it for you. Ever try Google?

How about the taxpayer funded Robo Bee projexct at Harvard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bLTiYkYyVc

Or RNAi(nterference) This opens up a whole new field of disease control.
http://www.nature.com/nrg/multimedia/rnai/animation/index.html

Or a(5yr old) TED talk by Dr.Dennis VanE,still an inspiration.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GXlvP4kLHg


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Jack - Thank you for the links! I really enjoyed Dennis vanEnglesdorp's talk, and the RNAi slideshow.

Barry - I'd like to expand on my post #27 - it would be cool if we could get public domain permission for the magazine articles from ABJ, GBC, Bee Culture, and the academic papers of the universities. I understand that would probably not be easy to obtain...but it would be worth looking into. It would seem that the universities would be a little bit easier to work with, but who knows?

A book review section would save a lot of people a lot of headaches (and heartaches) with their bees. Reading is a shortcut to beekeeping success. Beesource is a fantastic addition to the bee literature!


----------

